# If found, please return to...



## kevindosi

I have a travel journal, and I want to write on it in many languages: "If found, please contact/return to..."
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Zsanna

Hello kevindosi and welcome to our forum

There is a bit of a problem with the bit "contact/return to" because depending on what comes afterwards (name, address, tel. no?), the wording may vary. (But it is especially "contact" that is problem really because there is no such short way I can think of that can be used like this in Hungarian.)

_If found, please return to_ - could be translated as: Ha megtalálja, kérem küldje el a következő címre:... (-> to the following address).


----------



## Olivier0

An idea for the problem of name/address/phone: "return to me" _Ha megtalálja, kérem küldje el nekem: ..._
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

In the meantime, I have thought of a way of mentioning "contact"= értesítsen. 
If followed by a telephone number, you would say: *értesítsen a következő telefon számon:* ... = contact me at the following telephone number:...

For the previous, another (a bit shorter) version: Ha megtalálja, kérem küldje el *ide*:... (ide = here, followed by an address)

Olivier, although "nekem" is perfectly good in your suggestion above, it is a) doesn't follow the "to the point/impersonal" style in English, b) it sounds a bit superfluous in Hungarian, even though it is true that _something_ more is necessary than what appears in English.


----------



## franknagy

The Hungarian heavily uses *default *personal pronouns that is the counterparts of _"me", "to me" _are *omitted* from the sentences in usual cases.
We do not say in normal cases


> Ha megtalálja az izét, kérem küldje el azt nekem ...


but only


> Ha megtalálja, kérem küldje el...


.

If the Hungarian speaker emphasizes some strange case then the personal pronouns are used before the predicate.
Example:
"If you find _her_ bag then please send it _to me_." [Silent sense: "Do not send it to her."]


> Ha megtalálja az _ő _táskáját, kérem, hogy _nekem_ küldje el.



I hope this helps.
Regards
  Frank


----------

